# Stan Potts



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I had the great opportunity of speaking at a youth hunting banquet last night in Pillager MN. I looked over to see the one and only Stan Potts and Gordon Whittington sitting next to me. Had a nice conversation with both of them as well as some pictures. It was AWESOME!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow! That's awesome!


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Sweet!


----------

